# Jaqueline droz 79s chrono



## Aquaman62 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi

after some info on this watch, what do you guys think of it.

the case is in very good condition, some scratches on plexiglass.

i am thinking of buying it off the owner, they have had it since new, but not worn for 20 years.

Can't find much about these watches,

what do you think it's worth in this condition, it's running fine and keeping good time.

beeds a clean and service, I would probably put a blue leather rally style strap on it.

Give me your feelings on it

Bob


----------



## Aquaman62 (Dec 1, 2018)

sorry about he spelling, it auto corrected and I did not

check the listing properly

Jaquet droz 70s chrono


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Not familiar with the brand, it looks 1970's to me, probably a Valjoux 7733 caliber, it looks in good condition, but a service to cost some. It will look good on a rally strap.

Check Ebay sold listing for a value,

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like a nice watch. There was one on Ebay, but it was withdrawn, presumably sold on their main site. However, you can see how much they were asking for it.

https://www.ebay.ie/itm/JAQUET-DROZ-CHRONOGRAPH-VINTAGE-VALJOUX-7733-STAINLESS-STEEL-WATCH-38MM-COM593-/322790471859

Some history

http://www.wiglaf.org/aaronm/watches/jaquet/

https://monochrome-watches.com/recent-history-of-jaquet-droz/

https://www.fratellowatches.com/vintage-jaquet-droz-from-the-1960s-and-1970s/


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice, but not top quality unlike their new watches. But if you look at the Jaquet Doz website their history that they sell on so much skips 200 years...


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

looks like a nice watch......bear in mind chronographs can be expensive to service....especially if they need new parts....but if the ebay listing posted by @spinynorman is an accurate reflection of value (i have seen a vertex revue in awful condition on e bay...not WWW...listed at £5000...so try and find a few other listings for your watch to compare)....it may be worth it if you are buying at a reasonable price


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

enfuseeast said:


> but if the ebay listing posted by @spinynorman is an accurate reflection of value


 Bearing in mind the opinions of their 70s watches in the links I posted, I wonder if that Ebay listing was trying to take advantage of the reputation of their current models to inflate the price.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Odd but interesting is this brand name "Jaquet Droz," dear @Aquaman62. Without handling the watch, I can't pass judgement on its likely value or real quality, but from the picture - and if it is all-steel and original - then I rather like it and would date it to the turn of the 1960s into the early 1970s.

The current Jaquet Droz brand is part of the Swatch Group and is named after the celebrated 18th century watch and automaton maker (at Neuchâtel) Pierre Jaquet-Droz. The Swatch Group acquired the brand in 2000 and it is now part of the luxury end of Swatch Group companies/brands. Judging by the extensive missing years between Pierre Jaquet-Droz and his son, and the acquisition of the Jaquet Droz brand by Swatch, it is evident that much research needs to be done to find out more about who made or assembled watches branded Jaquet Droz that fall within the period of no information. One interesting little snippet of info is that one of the earliest (if not the earliest) references to the wristwatch (ie: a decorative watch worn on the wrist) occurs in a 1790 account book of the Geneva house of Jaquet-Droz and Leschot.


----------



## Aquaman62 (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks for the info gents, it's really hard to find examples of this chrono, found a few they made

as divers watches, listed for approx £1000, but listed and selling price are different things.

think I will offer £250 -300 for it , put a new strap on it and see if I can turn up any

more info on it.

what vintage sports chrono would you collect if you were spending £400-£800 ?????


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Wouldn't go much on E-Bay prices, if a Buy Now, prices seem way over the Top. Some dealers do not have a clue, same with other items


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Aquaman62 said:


> think I will offer £250 -300 for it , put a new strap on it and see if I can turn up any


 I wouldn't put a new strap on it - it doesn't make any real difference to eBay prices. December can be a quiet month for sales, as more often than not we treat ourselves to a new watch, and this month we have to spend spend spend on everyone else instead!

I'd be a buyer at the bottom end of your price scale, so please put the eBay link on here once it is listed


----------

